# Period like cramps after ovulation



## iluvcocopops

Hi,
It's been a few years since I was last on this site so hi everyone. I'm currently on day 17 of my cycle & experiencing mild period like cramps in the middle of my lower abdomen, just wondering if this is normal? Here's my story: so I'm 4mths off the pill. To date my cycles have varied from, 32 - 28 days. My hubby & I aren't actively ttc but at the same time aren't preventing it. On day 10 I noticed (what I thought was ewcm), so we did the business that night. Then on day 12 I experienced a pinching pain on my left side for a few minutes, for the next few hours after that I had a fluttering sensation in my lower abdomen. Then from day 13-16 I had loads of ewcm. On day 16 I started to develop mild lower abdomen & lower back cramps. Now today on day 17 I've still got a bit of ewcm & mild cramps - feels like period is about to begin. Has anyone else experienced this? Obviously I would love to be pregnant but not holding out much hope due to the ewcm on days 13-17. Last month I had the pinching on my right side on day 15 & just had ewcm on days 13-15.

Thanks


----------



## ms sunshine

sounds like you o'd on the 12th so you are still in with a chance, sometimes when you get ewcm its takes 48hrs with an opk usually its 24hrs later. its not always accurate going on cm alone, i know i tried and to see if you could do it as i do bbt as well and i hate it lol so wanted to see if there was another way but cm in general lasts a few days. the good news is, you def released an egg as you said it began to not be as much and thats a good sign. bit too early for implantation 6 -10 dpo is usual as before then little egg is still going down your tubes. i know sometimes i get o pains for a week after o. fingers crossed its your month maybe test in 2 or 3 days


----------



## iluvcocopops

Thank you Ms Sunshine, I'm just so confused with this extra ewcm. Yes I'm really hoping I did ovulate on day 12, would love to think I still had a chance. Is it normal to have 4 days of ewcm after ovulation?


----------



## ms sunshine

well i actually used to think it was ewcm and it was man goo lol its nearly impossible to tell the difference i thought i could but it was so difficult so really it is probably that. if you get to about 6-7 days of ewcm it means you probably didnt o. its gross but i read all about cm to try and find an easier way but the only way to know for sure, for me at least, is to either bd every 2-3 days or to use opks and bbt


----------



## 5Miracles

I knew a woman who had infertility issues, but her body one month had EWCM for almost a week, inexplicably. I don't know her cycle days, but by the end of that month, she had a :bfp:. She was over the moon and her daughter is now 4 months old. Just thought I'd share that :flower:


----------



## iluvcocopops

Thanks ladies, well the ewcm dried up. Bit yesterday, now I'm on day 18 and it's just a bit of clear cm when I wipe. My abdomen is still sore. I also had the weirdest sensation earlier. I was sitting in work & I could feel something pressing low down in my lady bit. It felt similar to needing to do a pee, but without the pee! I even went to the loo to check, but there was nothing there. Anyone ever felt that before?


----------



## ms sunshine

Yeah i had it in early pregnancy probably not this early but maybe u have implanted and things are starting to move. When are you going to test or ypu waiting until you are late?


----------



## iluvcocopops

I had cramps in my last pregnancy too, but that was after 4wks or so. I'm only on day 20, but the cramps & lower back ache are still coming & going. I'll test on Sunday, cause that's 4days before, but I know I'm going to feel silly when I get my bfn !


----------



## iluvcocopops

I had cramps in my last pregnancy too, but that was after 4wks or so. I'm only on day 20, but the cramps & lower back ache are still coming & going. I'll test on Sunday, cause that's 4days before, but I know I'm going to feel silly when I get my bfn !


----------



## Pne1985

I have so much EWCM today and wondering the same as you. I think I ovulated yesterday because I was cramping and my opk was positive, dtd last night and it felt so uncomfortable with a ton of pressure. So maybe it's leftover semen? I have never had ovulation symptoms like this. Today I should be on cd12. I'm going to keep creeping on this post to follow your symptoms to see if they match. So far, they are spot on. Good luck!! Hoping for a bfp for you! :)


----------



## iluvcocopops

Hi Pne1985 thanks for your comment. Another weird symptom I'm having is appendix scar tissue pain. I had my appendix out 2yrs ago & did have pain with my periods for the first 6mths, but the pain is back now. It's not very painful, but you are aware of it. I'm also hungrier than usual. If this is just my period it's going to the mother of all periods! Please keep me posted on your symptoms too x


----------

